# westport PD reserves



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

what do their reserves do? i saw the add in the paper and called and they told me they require 18+ high school grad. not the 60 credits 21 plus like most depts. i went up to pick up an app. i figure its a long shot but what the hell. do they ride with the regulars or are they out on there own like some other towns?


----------

